# How to make Liquid  Shampoo and Shampoo BARS



## bre (Dec 22, 2012)

I am looking for some good tips


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2012)

I use surfactants to make my shampoos.  Swifcraftymonkey has a blog with lots of good info. and recipes.


http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=shampoo


----------



## CaliChan (Dec 26, 2012)

Olive oil 30%
Coconut oil 30%
Lard 25%
Crisco 10%
Castor 5%

I havent tried it yet but its the best i've come up with so far for liquid soap shampoo.
ive been using 1 part water 1 part dr. bronners for the last few months


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder if these oils could be made into a shampoo BAR?  I'm not ready to try liquid soap yet.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 28, 2012)

Ruthie said:


> I wonder if these oils could be made into a shampoo BAR?  I'm not ready to try liquid soap yet.



4 ounces castor oil
2 ounces jojoba oil
4 ounces olive oil (pomace quality)
3 ounces palm oil
1 ounce cocoa butter
6 ounces of coconut oil

7.6 ounces water
2.617 ounces lye

(8% superfat)

I used lavender, cedarwood, and rosemany essential oils. (not much, you can barely smell anything). 

This is a very nice bar that works well for everyone in our family. My husband has oily hair, while mine is dry. This works well for both of us- cleans well without stripping my dry hair. It's got nice creamy bubbly lather, and is very mild.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, Yooper.  That sounds like a great recipe.  (I just need a few more oils so I can try it.)

CaliChan's recipe had AOs in it, and I have *heard* AOs do not work well for shampoo bars.  I was just wondering if that is true.


----------

